# Has anyone done a pedders lowering coil spring swap only?



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

How does it feel? Is it even worth it to cut corners to get the nice stance? Is the ride horrible? I'm interested in a 1" front drop and 1/2" rear drop

Thanks!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Bump...opinions please. Id like to know this too


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the ride's not that great with stock springs and dampers so lowering springs by themselves would be a step down and bottoming out would definitely be more likely. i put Konis on all four corners and Lovells 20mm drop (+3/4") all the way around. the ride is taut but actually improved


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

If you install 1" drop springs on the front, the stock struts will have a stroke and die a quick death. They are not designed to be lowered, and are just an oil filled option, not a gas charged performance strut.


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

Reason I ask is because I had alot of luck with swapping springs on my sunfire, it lowered 1.8" and I never had a problem. But the car was cheap so I didn't care much


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

neverend3r said:


> Reason I ask is because I had alot of luck with swapping springs on my sunfire, it lowered 1.8" and I never had a problem. But the car was cheap so I didn't care much


the front strut travel is about 2.5". if you dropped it close to 2" besides being outside the range of the stock strut your leaving very little travel to take up bumps. because of the short travel good struts, springs and bushings are a must when lowered


----------

